# Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My wife fixed home made from scratch nanner puddin tonight!!!!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I haven't had that in forever!!! Looks great!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks great!! Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Happy to see that meringue. My wife does it the same way. Looks deliciscrumptiosus.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh wow, I would love to have a bowl of that after I cross the finish line of my trialthon next weekend.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I'm always buying bananas for the household. Most times they get to the brown dot stage...and advance to the strong smell stage.
Then they get thrown out. This happens a lot. Seems hard to tell in advance when I've bought them too many weeks in a row, lol.

Questions I have about bananas: 
1) can they be frozen successfully to use for a banana pudding at a later date?
2) if so, at what point is the latest they can be frozen (whole or sliced) and still maintain quality...bruise stage,dot stage, rot spot stage, etc....?
Do they have to be peeled prior to freezing? Any special wrapping technique needed?
3) some other uses for frozen bananas?

Thanks


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I have never frozen bananas. They don't last long around here anyway. Banana sandwiches are big here.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Thrifty Angler said:


> I'm always buying bananas for the household. Most times they get to the brown dot stage...and advance to the strong smell stage.
> Then they get thrown out. This happens a lot. Seems hard to tell in advance when I've bought them too many weeks in a row, lol.
> 
> Questions I have about bananas:
> ...


Thrifty
1) Bananas can be frozen. Depending on when you freeze will affect the quality. If you slice up before they start spotting, they should hold up well in freezer.
2) I froze some when they were almost fully black because I had planned on making a banana bread but didn't get to it immediately. Left them in the peel and put them in a ziploc bag in freezer for 3 months. Peeled them, let them thaw, and used them in my banana bread recipe. Very sweet and turned out great. If you want to use for something else, I'd peel them first, especially if still yellow. Will keep better that way
3) See above. Dip the slices or whole banana in chocolate for something different

Hope this helps


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Paymaster said:


> I have never frozen bananas. They don't last long around here anyway. Banana sandwiches are big here.


Thanks
I am not a fan of bananas. I buy em for my offspring or visitors. Only when vertigo sets in do I consume them....and then I usually do a couple chews on each chunk and down the old hatch they go. Sometimes they all get eaten before spoiling...but many times I have to throw out way too many once the aroma that lets me know there are some still lurking in the house gets a bit too much to endure.
I remember my mom making banana pudding from my younger years. I would eat the wafers and some of the pudding...trying to avoid the banana slices. Just something bout bananas that don't suit me.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

goinfishing said:


> Thrifty
> 1) Bananas can be frozen. Depending on when you freeze will affect the quality. If you slice up before they start spotting, they should hold up well in freezer.
> 2) I froze some when they were almost fully black because I had planned on making a banana bread but didn't get to it immediately. Left them in the peel and put them in a ziploc bag in freezer for 3 months. Peeled them, let them thaw, and used them in my banana bread recipe. Very sweet and turned out great. If you want to use for something else, I'd peel them first, especially if still yellow. Will keep better that way
> 3) See above. Dip the slices or whole banana in chocolate for something different
> ...


Thanks

I'm going to give the freeze technique a try. I so don't like having to throw them out.


----------

